# D810 vs. 3D



## NostraHistoria (Aug 2, 2014)

To Canon,

I am either buying the D810 or the 3D if it will be over 36 MP and reviews of it will be better than reviews for the D810. If reviews for both of them say that their picture quality is equal and the 3D has WIFI, I will get the 3D. I have only bought Canon cameras in the past. I do not want to break the trend, but from everything I read, the best camera for landscapes is the D810. 

I hope you find this post.


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2014)

NostraHistoria said:


> To Canon,
> 
> I am either buying the D810 or the 3D if it will be over 36 MP and reviews of it will be better than reviews for the D810. If reviews for both of them say that their picture quality is equal and the 3D has WIFI, I will get the 3D. I have only bought Canon cameras in the past. I do not want to break the trend, but from everything I read, the best camera for landscapes is the D810.
> 
> I hope you find this post.




If you want to address Canon, it is better you contact Canon directly instead of using this forum. You will have to wait very, very, very long to get an answer from Canon here. And, I doubt they will reply on the requested information since there is no such camera as 3D. It was mentioned somewhere / nowhere... with....speculation only....


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 2, 2014)

NostraHistoria said:


> To Canon,
> 
> I am either buying the D810 or the 3D if it will be over 36 MP and reviews of it will be better than reviews for the D810. If reviews for both of them say that their picture quality is equal and the 3D has WIFI, I will get the 3D. I have only bought Canon cameras in the past. I do not want to break the trend, but from everything I read, the best camera for landscapes is the D810.
> 
> I hope you find this post.



If you're serious about wanting this sort of Mp forget FF and go for a Pentax 645z system.


----------



## Policar (Aug 2, 2014)

Pretty certain they won't ruin their entire release strategy to appease one needy shooter.

Besides, 4x5 is the only format for landscapes. 

If you need it now, buy it now. D810 looks nice and Nikon's 45mm tilt/shift and 85mm tilt/shift (the only two lenses I'd use for landscape work, but I know some prefer to go wider) look nice, too.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 2, 2014)

If your real only interested in landscape, what other people think and WIFI but things like cost weight and all sorts of other things don't matter then go medium format.

Ps let me know if canon reply to you.


----------



## PhotoCat (Aug 2, 2014)

candyman said:


> If you want to address Canon, it is better you contact Canon directly instead of using this forum.



Well, I think the OP just wanted to rant and pls just let him. It will be therapeutic for him whether or not
Canon is listening. In the end, there is no sure way to influence Canon's product roadmap anyway.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 2, 2014)

stated simply, existing camera vs hypothetical camera. If you can't have patience just go buy the nikon!!!


----------



## rs (Aug 2, 2014)

Is this about books again? You demand Canon make a 36+ MP camera with WiFi, so you can take better pictures of books? Books from libraries that are available from shops and for download? Canon do make scanners which will do a much better job, and you could also use your WiFi connection for amazon books or apple iBooks to download them for a fraction of the cost and effort of buying/using a 36MP camera.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 2, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> stated simply, existing camera vs hypothetical camera. If you can't have patience just go buy the nikon!!!



+1


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 2, 2014)

My guess is that Canon, as well as other camera companies, read this forum, as well as others. I sent an email before to Canon about when the new version of the 1DX would come out, but they just sent me some BS, general, and previously written email that did not answer my question - you know, the type that politicians send to you if you ask them for something that never directly touches on your issue.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 2, 2014)

This user NostraHistoria is our old friend you want to photograph books using 1Dx with lens EF-S 55-250mm (old) and petal-type lens hood.  ???  He has changed his name because "CustomizedMacs" became known as the guy who thinks 1DX is not good enough to photograph books. :-X

He asked a lot of advice, but did not follow any of them.  If someone has a scanner to donate to our friend, save a lot of trouble. :-\ After all, cameras work best when there is an intelligent human being behind it.  For me, this joke has lost the grace ... But if you have not read posts that our friend can find some good laughs.   ;D


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2014)

Love those 3D specs I saw on that pirate North Korean website. 


But seriously, these unicorn body/lens spec speculations are nothing short of crazy.


----------



## Otter (Aug 2, 2014)

NostraHistoria said:


> My guess is that Canon, as well as other camera companies, read this forum, as well as others. I sent an email before to Canon about when the new version of the 1DX would come out, but they just sent me some BS, general, and previously written email that did not answer my question - you know, the type that politicians send to you if you ask them for something that never directly touches on your issue.



You wrote Canon thinking they are going to tell you when their new camera comes out before the general public and are upset they didn't answer your question? smh...


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd wait for the 3D mkII. It's going to have better dynamic range and other amazing technology that will make you want to delete every photo you have ever taken and start over. For realz.


----------



## Policar (Aug 2, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> I'd wait for the 3D mkII. It's going to have better dynamic range and other amazing technology that will make you want to delete every photo you have ever taken and start over. For realz.



In all seriousness, this is why I recommend 4x5 or 8x10. Sure, film will all dry up and it's expensive to shoot, but there's nothing terribly competitive on the horizon:

http://www.onlandscape.co.uk/2011/12/big-camera-comparison/

And when you consider that every lens is a tilt/shift lens (imo, necessary for landscape photography), it's even better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> This user NostraHistoria is our old friend you want to photograph books using 1Dx with lens EF-S 55-250mm (old) and petal-type lens hood.  ???  He has changed his name because "CustomizedMacs" became known as the guy who thinks 1DX is not good enough to photograph books. :-X
> 
> He asked a lot of advice, but did not follow any of them.  If someone has a scanner to donate to our friend, save a lot of trouble. :-\ After all, cameras work best when there is an intelligent human being behind it.  For me, this joke has lost the grace ... But if you have not read posts that our friend can find some good laughs.   ;D



Well spoken, Sir...


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 4, 2014)

Removed by Admin


----------



## pablo (Aug 4, 2014)

it's not just a flatbed scanner heeds, if he takes the advice to shoot medium or large format film, then he's going to need a drum scanner too. Deep pickets required here, he must be very very good.


----------



## Policar (Aug 4, 2014)

pablo said:


> it's not just a flatbed scanner heeds, if he takes the advice to shoot medium or large format film, then he's going to need a drum scanner too. Deep pickets required here, he must be very very good.



Maybe he is. Also I was just recommending large format because I find it vastly superior for landscapes. Not everyone does!


----------



## pablo (Aug 4, 2014)

i wasn't having a go mate, taking pith out op if anything. You haven't really taken control of depth of field until you've shot film medium or large format.


----------

